# Walk behind leaf blower?



## btuser (Nov 12, 2011)

Anybody have one of these? After 8 hours with a pretty powerful backpack blower I'm starting to think I could justify using one of these 2-4 times per year. I just tried a friends 5hp and it was marginally better than the backpack blower I own. I'm thinking I have to go bigger, like get engine big so I can just point it at the trees and knock the leaves right off the trees so I don't have to wait. My budget is $500 (sold some junk) and would like to stretch it by buying a used commercial unit. Little Wonder seems pretty popular if you can get 'em.

Is this just a piece of equipment I'm going to regret, or am I going to tear up and cry about all the wasted years I never had one?


----------



## burnham (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a Billy Goat 10 hp blower, money ($1000) well spent.  It has an adjustable discharge that works through a paddle on the handle, much nicer design than the Little Wonder, IMO.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 12, 2011)

I used my tractor with grass catcher this fall to pick up the leaves.  Works great and no extra stuff to buy.  Though I have to say picking up leaves is a distant memory, I did that in early September.


----------



## btuser (Nov 12, 2011)

I've got a mower with bagger but its asleep for the season.  It can do a pretty good job when the leaves aren't bedded into the turf but this time of year after snow/frost/rain its not the solution I'm looking for.  

I guess I'll start looking.


----------



## heat seeker (Nov 13, 2011)

If you have a riding mower, consider a Cyclone Rake - base model is around $1K. Well worth the price! 

Cyclone Rake Website


----------



## btuser (Nov 13, 2011)

A riding mower isn't in the picture.  I'm going to try and find something with the same engine as the snowblower and pressure washer to keep the parts simple.  

I can't believe how heavy the big units are.  I have pretty uneven ground so weight is an issue, which makes the Billy Goat models interesting.  I wish they had a unit with a nozzle that turned like a snowblower but I understand how it would screw with the air flow.  Having to drag backwards seems like it would be a pain.  I guess you can split it in 1/2 then push the pile or whatever.


----------



## Briquetmaker (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe a little off the subject but I like this.  My father showed me this one.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 14, 2011)

Little Wonder W/B blowers let you switch from side to front discharge.  Handier than you might think.  Or you could pick up one of these, we have on on a golf course, would make short work of your lawn! :lol:


----------



## anturing84 (Apr 5, 2018)

I have a Billy Goat 190cc to clean up a large area that gets tons of leaves every day and I really can't complain about the power it outputs. Never had a Little Wonder, but I do know they're powerful. This review does a pretty decent job at getting the Little Wonder's main features. Hope it helps!


----------



## zrock (Apr 5, 2018)

i found with the backpack units unless you get a contractor grade they don't blow hard enough due to the long tube. I had a backpack and it worked but i switched over to a hand model with lower cc and cfm and it did a far better job. Im tall and also had the issue of not being able to get the tip closer to the ground.


----------



## greg13 (Apr 5, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> Little Wonder W/B blowers let you switch from side to front discharge.  Handier than you might think.  Or you could pick up one of these, we have on on a golf course, would make short work of your lawn! :lol:



Billygoat does have a slip in 90* elbow that lets you blow forward. It will give you a workout pushing against a 100 mph headwind.


----------



## anturing84 (Apr 7, 2018)

greg13 said:


> Billygoat does have a slip in 90* elbow that lets you blow forward. It will give you a workout pushing against a 100 mph headwind.



Good point! You have to be in good physical condition to handle them effectively.


----------

